# CLOMID BABIES POLL! (please answer! Thank you!)



## CdnEquestrian

Popping over from TTC, because a few of us who are going to be taking clomid were wondering some things!

Those of you who have clomid babies, if you wouldn't mind...could you please answer the poll? If you have anything extra to add, please do! Also, if you'd like to add how long/how many cycles of clomid it took you to conceive, that would be great!


Thank you, from TTC. ;)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have conceived on clomid twice now.
1st baby was on 4th round of 50mg (also 2nd IUI)
2nd baby was on 2nd round of 50 mg(also 2nd IUI)
Clomid worked for me but it took IUI's as well :)
Hope that helps


----------



## marymoomin

I conceived on clomid however I have also conceived twice without it, and I am not going to bother with it again. I have a new obs & gynae consultant that made a good point that the more eggs that are released, the less that are left. Her opinion is that if you ovulate its simply a waste of eggs. Good luck!


----------



## mrswemyss

Is there a way to include what round worked?


----------



## Damita

three cycles of clomid at 50mgs :) days 2-6


----------



## ruby09

I've had three rounds of clomid at 50 mg. 1st- conceived but mc at 11 weeks. 2nd- didnt end up trying that month. 3rd- conceived & now 11 weeks. This was after 10 months of trying with no luck. GL! :)


----------



## AlvysGrl

Concieved third round with Clomid 50 MG on cycle days 5-9 after one year of trying with low progesterone levels...


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thank you ladies for sharing with us so far! :) Really appreciate it.


----------



## DeniseX

Only 1 for us, second round 50mg on days 3-7 :flower:


----------



## arj

My SIL used clomid, had 6 eggs, 1 fertilized, 2 died and 3 turned into cysts.

It worked a second time after releasing 2 good eggs, and using IUI, again one baby.

It never worked again despite a lot of trying and IUI, and she moved to IVF and it worked straight away


Good luck!


----------



## mrswemyss

arj said:


> My SIL used clomid, had 6 eggs, 1 fertilized, 2 died and 3 turned into cysts.
> 
> It worked a second time after releasing 2 good eggs, and using IUI, again one baby.
> 
> It never worked again despite a lot of trying and IUI, and she moved to IVF and it worked straight away
> 
> 
> Good luck!

Did u use clomid?


----------



## PrincessTaz

I got prescribed clomid because I had pcos and didn't ovulate at all by myself!

I conceived on my first cycle of Clomid 50mg CD2-5 but sadly I had an early miscarriage.

I then conceived again on my third cycle of Clomid 50mg CD2-5 and I'm now 25 weeks pregnant with my long awaited rainbow baby, just the one! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi, I began Clomid back in December, 50mg days 2-6. Got my BFP that cycle after 14 months TTC. We are now expecting one healthy little girl :flower: 

Good luck to you and the girls about to start treatment :)


----------



## Feb4th2011

We conceived one baby our first round on Clomid, I took it CD 3-7. I also had an HSG on CD 10. :flow:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thank you ladies so much! :) Sounds like multiples aren't as common as our doctors (or at least MINE) would have us believe! lol

I can't wait until I start my clomid! I hope I only need one cycle like some of you lucky ladies. We have been TTC off and on for about 6+ years. I finally got diagnosed with PCOS when I started charting and found out that I wasn't ovulating on my own at all anymore. :(

So, he gave me 4 unmonitored rounds of clomid. He suggests CD3-7, so i'll probably just go with that, but i've been looking into other days as well, as some suggest that taking it on other days will cause more liklihood of multiples, or stronger eggs, etc.


----------



## Jess125

I was so happy to find this poll! Been TTC for almost a year now and DH is really nervous about me starting Clomid because of the possibility of multiples, so seeing that everyone responded by saying they were only having 1 baby makes us feel better! 

What dose of Clomid was everyone on?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I tried 50mg of clomid, CD 2-6....and failed to ovulate. :( All I got for my troubles was an impressive 4.6cm cyst on my left ovary...so, i'm on birth control pills right now to suppress my ovaries and shrink the cyst...and then i'll be moving up to 100mg of clomid.


----------



## ruby09

CdnEquestrian said:


> I tried 50mg of clomid, CD 2-6....and failed to ovulate. :( All I got for my troubles was an impressive 4.6cm cyst on my left ovary...so, i'm on birth control pills right now to suppress my ovaries and shrink the cyst...and then i'll be moving up to 100mg of clomid.

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience with the 50mg. I hope 100 mg works for you and you get that bfp soon!

I also developed a cyst from 50 mgs of clomid. I think mine was only 2cm, but I don't think its gone away yet so far, and I've had it for about 6 months. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## flower01

i believe it was cycle 5 or 6 on 100mg

:D


----------



## brittbray04

First round of Clomid, Days 1-5, 50mg. Good luck too all the TTC ladies!


----------



## wannabewillow

My cheeky beautiful lassie was conceived on the first dose of 100mg of clomid after not ovulating on a single cycle of 50mg. Our second wee bundle was conceived without the use of clomid and came as a very welcome surprise. Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

22 months TTC, 8th clomid round 50mg. Follicle tracking on round 1 showed I ovulated, follicle tracking on round 8 wasn't clear whether I ovulated or not! (Though I must have!) I honestly thought I had no chance when it didnt happen within the first 4-6 months. I went on holiday during round 7 & came back so relaxed, I really think that did the trick! :) I've only got one bun in the oven but when I had my 2nd early u/s the nurse told me the previous lady was expecting clomid triplets! :shock:.

Wishing you lots of luck ladies :dust: x


----------



## honeybee114

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I'm almost 3 months pregnant!! Clomid (50mg) worked for me on the first try...and I conceived twins!!! I was ovulating on my own, though, so I'm sure that has something to do with it ;)


----------



## Faithlovehope

I took clomid 2-6 100mg and conceived triplets on round five, I'm 17weeks pregnant, don't stop we was told it wasn't working and I was booked for surgery xx


----------



## whattoexpect

I have PCOS and on my first round of Clomid I did 50MG....no luck there, the only thing it did was make me depressed.
2nd round Dr changed me to Femera which is another drug used for the same thing 50MG. I did ovulate that round, but my cycle was very long and BFN
3rd round Dr went Femera again, and added injectables to get things moving faster.
Ended up with two perfectly sized folicles 19mm and 18 mm around day 12. Had trigger shot on day 13 and got my BFP that cycle.

Best of luck. I feel that I was really lucky to have such an aggressive RE. When one treatment wasn't working we were right on to the next. We were even having conversations about IUI for my 4th cycle if the injectables and intercourse didn't work.


----------



## green turtle

I am currently about 6.5 - 7 weeks pregnant after 2 rounds of 50mg of Clomid days 3-7. I go for my first ultrasound on Tuesday and will find out how many pregnancies I have. (That is how my doctor referred to it.) I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating on my own.


----------



## san fran shan

I got pregnant on my 1st round of clomid. IUI #1 was unmedicated and failed. IUI #2 was with clomid @ 50mg. I had 3 ripe follicles. 2 took. I also used progesterone starting the day after the IUI through 10 weeks.


----------



## PixieM

I was on clomid 50mg feel pregnant with this one 3rd round :) wasn't expected thugh as the gyno said I hadn't ovulated so wasn't expecting at all so a true miracle :) x


----------



## Stelly

I conceived on first round of clomid, 50mg days 5-9. One baby :) Had PCOS and not ovulating consistently.


----------



## nevernormal

I did 3 rounds last year 100 mg, CD 4-8, and nothing. This year I moved and switched doctors, and he started me on clomid again. Did two 50 mg cycles CD3-7, the first I ovulated but not the second, so he moved me back up to 100 mg and on the 3rd cycle of that (so 5th cycle this year, 4th ovulatory) I got my bfp! Obviously it's still early so anything can happen, but I'm thinking positive. Not had a scan yet so can be certain of the number, but based on my hcg levels I'd say I'm safely in the singleton zone... not that I wouldn't love twins! =)


----------



## inperfected

Bubs wasn't a clomid baby, the two cycles before him were clomid cycles. I had hyperstimulation on 1st cycle (50mg) and nothing with second (25mg).


----------

